# Paulies, Orion and All Coild Out are proud to present Affiliation



## Paulie (15/3/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Sir Vape (15/3/17)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/17)

Ooh @Paulie - peachy grapey sounds great

Congrats. Looking forward!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (17/3/17)

Colab's are always the best - Thumbs up guys~!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

